# Female Russian, Adult, Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Russian Hamster
Sex: Female
Age(s): Approx. 1 year
Name(s): Harriet 
Colours: Grey/Black/White
Reason for rehoming: Came from a loopy woman who's kid got bored. They thought the best plan of action would be to set the hamster free in the woods! After speaking to me several times over the phone she decided it would be better to let us take her.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: We were told she was evil and bit. This is complete nonsense as I have just been handling her and she is the sweetest thing ever. Very friendly and nice natured.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The very gorgeous Harriet is still waiting for her new home.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

shes very pretty i hope u find her a home soon xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow you did really well to talk to this woman before she set her free!! Wat a darling. and she seems so tame!! Love the pick of her looking up at the person holding her. I think I am going to migrate to Surrey...then I could be both helpful and run my own zoo lol. Seriously I wish I was closer though. Hope she finds a lovely home. xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh wow you did really well to talk to this woman before she set her free!! Wat a darling. and she seems so tame!! Love the pick of her looking up at the person holding her. I think I am going to migrate to Surrey...then I could be both helpful and run my own zoo lol. Seriously I wish I was closer though. Hope she finds a lovely home. xx


Gorgeous isnt she! Where are you? sometimes we have transport runs going various places.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

she is so sweet, i'm pretty far away though...she's just gorgeous!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Tapir said:


> she is so sweet, i'm pretty far away though...she's just gorgeous!


We have transport going to Derby soon! If you are interested them PM me asap


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

i would so adopt her but im too far away


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i would so adopt her but im too far away


where are you?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

SORRY!!! You asked where i was...am in manchester? xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

niki87 said:


> SORRY!!! You asked where i was...am in manchester? xx


I have PM'd you


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

reserved


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

AnnaT said:


> where are you?


im in newcastle


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

AnnaT said:


> reserved


ah thats so good 

shes so cute she would make anyone happy to have her :thumbup:


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

she is now Homed


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

This very gorgeous and sweet hamster is now home!!! Soooooo gentle...  xx


----------



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hay, did she go in the hammy heaven cage?? : )


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

niki87 said:


> This very gorgeous and sweet hamster is now home!!! Soooooo gentle...  xx


Hehe thats fab. Told you there wasn't any "evil" in her!

I knew you would love her, can't wait for pics :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

yeah she's absolutely adorable. Yeah she is in heaven cage. I wasn't going 2 pick her up but she kept coming up 2 my side of cage so i picked her and she didn't try 2 bite me...and i was a stranger. She's so quick tho! Xx


----------

